# Will too many books slow Kindle down?



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

I just put 400 books on a Sony PRS 600 and nearly killed it. 

It took over an hour for the library to load them and opening a book takes over a minute now. If I were to put a lot of books on the Kindle could I expect the same performance? As is I only have about forty five.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have 592 items on my K3. About 70 of those are samples. I didn't load them all at once of course. I don't notice a difference. 

Just don't try to stick them all on at the same time, do it in batches. It takes time to index all those books. 

Once they are properly indexed though it shouldn't make a difference in performance. Mine is still pretty fast.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

I have noticed a small increased delay in the initial opening of a book as their numbers increase.  It is minor however.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I have over 800 books on my Kindle and it works just fine.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have over 1400 books on my Kindle right now (I only keep unread books on the Kindle) and I have not noticed any degradation of performance.  I have seen postings where folks have talked about indexing.  That tends to slow things down and drains your battery.  If the Kindle is not indexing the books - you should have no problem.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Putting too many books on an ereader in a very short period of time (say a few hours) is definitely going to degrade performance. It's not the quantity of books, its the timing. The ereader needs to process every word in every book.


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

I have 900+ on my K3. I put them on in small batches. It definitely slows down navigating through menu pages (and I only have 3 pages of collections), but it does not slow down reading.


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. Add 'em in small batches.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

NightGoat said:


> I just put 400 books on a Sony PRS 600 and nearly killed it.
> 
> It took over an hour for the library to load them and opening a book takes over a minute now. If I were to put a lot of books on the Kindle could I expect the same performance? As is I only have about forty five.


I'm curious about this too. I know the Kindle is supposed to have room for plenty of books but how many before it starts slowing?


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago Amazon replaced my frozen, dead K3.  I downloaded and indexed about 800 books in a 20 hour period.  I kept my K3 plugged in and charging the entire time it was downloading and indexing as indexing eats up a battery charge.  There was no appreciable slow-down during that period of time and none since either.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I have over 1200 books on my K3 and two pages of collections and have not noticed any slow down. I added my books in small batches and let each batch index before adding the next batch. That way I could tell if there was a hung book or not.
Perhaps with more collections comes more slowness? I seem to remember this mentioned when collections were first available.


----------



## Mike Pinas (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi everyone! 

I just wanted to ask. I hope this is somewhat related to the topic anyway.

How do I know if my Kindle is finished indexing my recently added books?

This is my first post here in Kindleboards.


----------



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

Do an items search (Home, Menu, Search) for something nonsensical like "frogswallop". If there are any books not indexed it will tell you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike Pinas said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to ask. I hope this is somewhat related to the topic anyway.
> 
> ...


Welcome! 

To check indexing, search for a nonsense string I use something like "xpqbt" or other random letters. Your Kindle will tell you that there are 0 instances of it and will further let you know if there are any items unindexed. If there are none, you're good to go.

If it shows there are some unindexed, give it another hour -- especially if you'd recently downloaded a bunch -- and then run another search. If there are just as many unindexed the second time, your Kindle is hung up on a corrupt file. Click the link that says "X items not indexed" and you'll see a list of book titles. Page through until you see one in a lighter print. Note the title, go back to the home page, find it, and delete it from the device. The Kindle should then finish indexing and you can load the problem title back on all by itself. Probably the original file is fine. . .but a bit or byte got lost in sending it. If the Kindle repeatedly can't index the same book, contact Amazon. . .they'll get you sorted out. . . .


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok. I have had 2 non indexed books for close to 6 months and couldn't figure out how to find them out of the 800+ on my Kindle. I followed the directions here, they were 2 I DL'd from Feedbooks, and now I can't get them to delete. I choose either one, go to delete this document, it asks am I sure I want to selete this document,  I say ok, and nothing.. they are still there. any way to find them via cable & PC?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If they are stuck somehow, yeah, you have to delete them by connecting the Kindle via USB, finding them like you'd find any file on the "Kindle as USB drive" and just delete them or drag them to the trash.  Then all should be good.  I've noticed similar behavior with books acquired from other than Amazon that won't index.  The trick is whether the file is named something that you can recognize as the book title.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, they'll be easy to find. Grimm's Fairy tales, Jacob Ludwig Karl Grimm; and  Peter & Wendy, J.M. Barrie


----------

